# PF London Get Together



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello,

Do you fancy meeting up as a mini PF group in London in March if you live here or nearby? 

I've been a PF member for one year now and absolutely love. It was great meeting a few of you in November at The Supreme. We briefly talked about getting together in 2015 so I'm just following up on the idea.

Please let me know if you are interested 

Many thanks!

*Here is a list in the alphabetical order:*
Ali71 - Ali +1 (confirmed but only interested in coffee or another drink hehe)
Alixtaylor - Alix (confirmed)
Azriel391 - Helen (confirmed)
Buttons1 - Jo (confirmed)
Clairescats - Claire (confirmed)
Huckybuck (confirmed)
Jellypi3 - Jess (confirmed)
Joy84 (confirmed)
Lunabuma - Pamela (confirmed) ...*is in charge of stickers and pens* thanks Pam!
Oliviarussian (confirmed)
Ragdollsfriend - Monika (confirmed)
Sarahecp - Sarah (confirmed)
Samara - Kitty (confirmed)

(tbc = to be confirmed)
ALR (hopefully next time)
CathyandCat (no reply)
Felinenutritionawareness (hopefully next time)
GingerNinja (hopefully next time)
Jumbu (tbc)
KCTT - Kim (hopefully next time)
Little-moomin (hopefully next time)
Lymorelynn (hopefully next time)
Medran - Marc (hopefully next time)
MollyMilo (hopefully next time)
Sharonchilds (hopefully next time)
Susan M (hopefully next time)
Vivien (hopefully next time)
Wicket (hopefully next time)

Anybody else? :biggrin:

When? *SATURDAY MARCH 14TH*
Where? The Beehive in Central London
Address? 126 Crawford Street London W1U 6BF
The Beehive - London Restaurant
Time? Lunchtime
Exact time? Noon

KIND REQUESTS:
1. Please let us know your first name or PM me
2. Please be CONSIDERATE and let me know if you wish to come but haven't replied to this thread yet otherwise I *can't guarantee* there is going to be a spare chair for you
3. Please be CONSIDERATE and let me know if you want to bring "+1" with you ... otherwise there most likely won't be a spare chair for your companion
4. Please be so kind and let us know if your status - noted in the list above - changes


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes would love to!!! I was thinking exactly the same myself and wondered if we should do a SE meet up which could cover London and also Bucks, Berks, Oxon, Herts etc? Might get a few more of us together?


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hello,
> 
> Do you fancy meeting up as a mini PF group next month in London if you live here or nearby?
> 
> ...


I'd quite like that


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for expressing your interest. I posted the idea and then panicked I might end up as Billy no-mates and the only "member" of PF London 

I hope we'll hear from oliviarussian and alixtaylor and GingerNinja and Joy84 and others too!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Yes I'm here!!!! Would love to if I can make it and it isn't too far!


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

I'm jealous  lol


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Always happy to meet up!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in Bucks but happy to travel to London, would love to meet up :thumbup:


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

With cheap trains from Chester and so many things on my London to do list if its on a weekend I might gatecrash from the North lol!!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm based in Kent and I'd be up for a London/ se meet


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I live in Belgium but I travel to London a few times a year. I already met PP and Joy and it was fun :thumbsup:


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm in Hampshire so London not too far , sounds like a plan


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I would love to meet up. But will have to see how my back is doing. I have now been diagnosed with osteoporosis. And have to have an MRI scan on the 4th of March to see if there is any other damage. The Dexa scan showed up the osteoporosis and a crushed vertibrea. So that proves you don't bounce when falling down the stairs.   but if my meds are sorted and I feel any better I am definitely up for it 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Oh sorry to hear that Viv, it sounds sooo painful 

Lets hope the meds are sorted and you feel up to it


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh Viv I've recently messed up my back (different reason) so I understand how painful and annoying such health problem can be  Fingers and paws crossed the scan reveals your case is not too bad and can improve with the right treatment 

Hopefully you'll be fit to travel and meet up! xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> I would love to meet up. But will have to see how my back is doing. I have now been diagnosed with osteoporosis. And have to have an MRI scan on the 4th of March to see if there is any other damage. The Dexa scan showed up the osteoporosis and a crushed vertibrea. So that proves you don't bounce when falling down the stairs.   but if my meds are sorted and I feel any better I am definitely up for it
> 
> Viv xx


You look after yourself hun and hope all goes well on the 4th, will be thinking of you xx

Be great if you're feeling ok to meet up, it's been ages.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

huckybuck said:


> Oh sorry to hear that Viv, it sounds sooo painful
> 
> Lets hope the meds are sorted and you feel up to it


Thank you Huckybuck I would really like to meet up. I have met some PF people at the supreme the year before last. I met sarahecp. Ellsbells. Steveraggs. He bred my lovely Simba. :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Lynn jordanrose. The lovely oliviarussian who made my signature. And a few others as well we had a fantastic day. 


Ragdollsfriend said:


> Oh Viv I've recently messed up my back (different reason) so I understand how painful and annoying such health problem can be  Fingers and paws crossed the scan reveals your case is not too bad and can improve with the right treatment
> 
> Hopefully you'll be fit to travel and meet up! xx


Thank you. It was because of my fall I didn't make the supreme this year and missed out on meeting some of the newer members.  I have to admit when I was to.d the diagnosis I did get upset as I thought I wouldn't get to the supreme again. But Steve ( hubby ) says he will get me there as long as I am ok.  so fingers crossed I get the right medication. 


sarahecp said:


> You look after yourself hun and hope all goes well on the 4th, will be thinking of you xx
> 
> Be great if you're feeling ok to meet up, it's been ages.


Yes I really missed going to the supreme last year.  if I am up to it I might try the London pet show again. That was a great day I will never forget it. The first time I met you and Ellen.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey all, so shall we start discussing potential dates in March?
I'm really excited about our get together :biggrin:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey all, so shall we start discussing potential dates in March?
> I'm really excited about our get together :biggrin:


Yes we need to sort out some dates 

I'm really looking forward to meeting up with everyone


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I would definitely been up for a meet up. I'm in Herts, so not far from London.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm well up for this!bI'm based in Essex but work in London so can easily get around  just give me a date and time!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I'm in but will probably have a furless baby in tow


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hey I just added a list to my original post on the *first* page. I fully appreciate it plans and things change - such is life - so I'll keep an eye on our thread and keep the list up to date over the next few weeks.

And if more members show up on the day ... even better


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

It depends on when/where as I've got quite a bit of work to do on the house planned for March weekends. If I can't make this one, I'll hopefully come to the next


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

I live in Essex and would love to meet up if anyone is invited? Count me in.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

How about meeting up on March 14th or 15th (weekend)? Can everybody please state their preference:
Saturday or 
Sunday

If these dates aren't good then perhaps March 21st or 22nd.

Thank you


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Saturday 14th would be good for me


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

14th is good for me too


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

vivien said:


> Thank you Huckybuck I would really like to meet up. I have met some PF people at the supreme the year before last. I met sarahecp. Ellsbells. Steveraggs. He bred my lovely Simba. :001_tt1: :001_tt1: Lynn jordanrose. The lovely oliviarussian who made my signature. And a few others as well we had a fantastic day.
> 
> Thank you. It was because of my fall I didn't make the supreme this year and missed out on meeting some of the newer members.  I have to admit when I was to.d the diagnosis I did get upset as I thought I wouldn't get to the supreme again. But Steve ( hubby ) says he will get me there as long as I am ok.  so fingers crossed I get the right medication.
> 
> Yes I really missed going to the supreme last year.  if I am up to it I might try the London pet show again. That was a great day I will never forget it. The first time I met you and Ellen.


You forgot me....  lol x


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im free sat 14th


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> You forgot me....  lol x


How could anyone forget you hun


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> How could anyone forget you hun


To be fair, i have been a bit quiet lately....:blushing:
I do stalk pf tho....:lol:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

sharonchilds said:


> Im free sat 14th


Just added your name to the list


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Both 14th and 15th are fine for me


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Hijacking the thread a little but just in case, if any of the "Londoners" are thinking of visiting the London Pet Show I shall be there on Saturday 9th May


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Would prefer Sat but will keep Sun free too just in case!!!

I'm in


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Saturday would work best for me, but I think I have cursed the cheap train fares just had a look . Hoping its a glitch and they are available again soon, they normally offer a £39 day return including tube travel card.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> You forgot me....  lol x





sharonchilds said:


> Im free sat 14th


Oh Sharon I would never forget you. I often think of you and your gorgeous cats. I would love to meet up again with you. 
I will have too see if my meds are working for my back. If not maybe we could all make another meet when I am sure I can make the journey. 

Viv xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Saturday 14th works well for me  I'm generally not available on Sundays, and the 21st is my birthday (and if i remember rightly, quite a few other cat chat PF'ers birthday's too!)


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Thank you for all replies so far :thumbup1:

Currently, I can see many of you prefer Saturday, March 14th. *I think I'll wait for others to have their say ... until Wednesday, February 18th (midnight).* As soon as we confirm the date we can start planning other details (potential location and time etc)

*Can those of you who are going to come to London by train please let us know which London train station you'll get to.*


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I will come in to Fenchurch Street  But i can get the tube to most places


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Thank you for all replies so far :thumbup1:
> 
> Currently, I can see many of you prefer Saturday, March 14th. *I think I'll wait for others to have their say ... until Wednesday, February 18th (midnight).* As soon as we confirm the date we can start planning other details (potential location and time etc)
> 
> *Can those of you who are going to come to London by train please let us know which London train station you'll get to.*


If I get the train, the Chiltern Line goes into Marylebone, then I can get the underground to whichever station.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

The 14th is good for me at the moment but don't count on me cos currently I don't know what I'm doing from one day to the other!!!! The joys of being freelance I'm afraid, Also cos my design work is slow at the moment I'm having to take on other stuff (catsitting ) to pay the bills.... So I'll just try and fit in with whatever is planned and fingers crossed I will be able to make it


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

If I can make it I will coming to Fenchurch street 

Viv xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Hoping Mr HB might give me a lift or I may drive, but the only place I know to park is Harrods lol!!!! But I can get a cab from there or if I get the train I'm on the same one as Sarahecp - Marylebone station.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I will try and make it although like OR I am not sure of my exact plans at the moment - but 14th preferably. I will come in via Liverpool Street from the land of the carrot cruncherrrr


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

My next trip to London is on March 16th (till March 19th). I can't come sooner


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Britt said:


> My next trip to London is on March 16th (till March 19th). I can't come sooner


Oh Britt I don't know what to say. I bet we'll have another get together this year and will give you heads up. Otherwise if you wish I can meet up with you one evening


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Oh Britt I don't know what to say. I bet we'll have another get together this year and will give you heads up. Otherwise if you wish I can meet up with you one evening


I have to book the Eurostar and the hotel months before I travel. I booked this trip when I came back from the last one around Christmas time.

I was really looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

14th works for me at mo  I would be coming into good ol Wartyloo!!! but can tube around :thumbup:
as long as mum on a good day (she has dementia) I will be there woop woop


----------



## felinenutritionawareness (Oct 11, 2014)

I am in London and think this is a great idea. Just a suggestion, I don't know if it is possible, but how about booking the cat cafe? Lady Dinah's Cat Emporium |


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Would love to join you all but need to check if my son is likely to be home that weekend - it's his birthday on the 11th


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

felinenutritionawareness said:


> Just a suggestion, I don't know if it is possible, but how about booking the cat cafe? Lady Dinah's Cat Emporium |


Hehe that's a quirky idea! What does everybody else think of that?


----------



## felinenutritionawareness (Oct 11, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hehe that's a quirky idea! What does everybody else think of that?




I am available most of the time by the way so would love to come to this get together.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

felinenutritionawareness said:


> I am available most of the time by the way so would love to come to this get together.


Can I ask a little favour of you? Could you contact the cafe and ask about the maximum of guests they allow at one time? Just in case our group will be too big for them to host 

And I'm going to add you to the list


----------



## felinenutritionawareness (Oct 11, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Can I ask a little favour of you? Could you contact the cafe and ask about the maximum of guests they allow at one time? Just in case our group will be too big for them to host
> 
> And I'm going to add you to the list


Just emailed them. Awaiting reply.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Can I ask a little favour of you? Could you contact the cafe and ask about the maximum of guests they allow at one time? Just in case our group will be too big for them to host
> 
> And I'm going to add you to the list


They don't take bookings for groups over 6 people!


----------



## felinenutritionawareness (Oct 11, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> They don't take bookings for groups over 6 people!


Oh well it was just an idea.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

We could always divide into smaller groups


----------



## felinenutritionawareness (Oct 11, 2014)

I will update when cafe gets back to me.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> We could always divide into smaller groups


I just had a look and they have no weekend free slots for the next couple of months unfortunately


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yeah they get booked up massively in advance  I would have suggested a nice park area but not too sure on the weather.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I'm good for Saturday 14th March coming into Charing cross but can tube anywhere &#128512;


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

If the cat cafe doesn't work, what about...

Drink Shop Do

Or something similar?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear All, thanks for your responses 

Well looks like a cat cafe is not an option this time. Any other suggestions what we could do as a group and where to get together? :idea:

I started browsing Ye olde Internet to look for any cafes and bars and pubs - in central London - with a private area. Please help! Many heads are better than one


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> If the cat cafe doesn't work, what about...
> 
> Drink Shop Do
> 
> Or something similar?


I've just been reading reviews, looks great and really fun!


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Don't make it open up on the afternoon tea page that's just mean  I come into Euston but happy to get to wherever. I will have to be a tentative as my little man Topsy is have a bad time at the minute, more blood tests tomorrow . If he is well and I can get good priced train I will be there.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I'll try and come along but I should be in Crawley that weekend  I'll see if I can escape. If I can I'll be coming into Victoria station.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear All,

It looks most likely our Get Together will be on Saturday, March 14th and somewhere in Central London  And I've updated the list - first page.

*What time is best?*

Thank you very much for wanting to meet up! I'm so looking forward to it :biggrin:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Lunchtime is good for me - gives me the morning to get cats, hens and O/H sorted!!!


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm not 100% sure I'll be able to come but will definitely try!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Lunchtime is good for me - gives me the morning to get cats, hens and O/H sorted!!!


Same for me too  for the same reasons minus the hens  though I'm sure they're a lot easier to sort out than my OH


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Lunch time is fine for me, really looking forward to meeting everyone


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lunch time is good for me


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

staying a tentative but optimistic and lunchtime is good for me


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

:crying::crying::crying::crying:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying:


Oh Britt 

You will have to let us know when you book your next trip over and we will have to arrange another meet then.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Any time is fine for me!


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw I just saw this. I can't do March 14 - we're away that day. But if Bubble is still unwell we'll change our plans. So if I'm around, I'll definitely come.


----------



## felinenutritionawareness (Oct 11, 2014)

Just had an email back from Lady Dinahs cat cafe for those that are interested:



> Thanks for getting in touch. I'm afraid we are fully booked for weekends up to mid-April; we release all dates 50 days ahead and weekends tend to fill up within a few hours of bookings opening.
> 
> If you'd like to check for any later dates, please note our maximum group size for regular bookings is 6 people, so for larger groups we can only offer exclusive hire from 9am-2pm or 4pm-9pm. We would usually recommend this for groups of 25-30 (maximum capacity is 30) due to the cost of half-day hire, as we cannot currently accommodate groups for shorter hire sessions. If this is something you might be interested in at a later date, please do get in touch.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just been thinking (dangerous, I know ) how are we going to know who we all are? I've met Lynn, OR and Viv before so know what they look like  

I can just imagine me going up to someone at the meeting place and asking if they are from PF and then getting that strange look :blushing:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Just been thinking (dangerous, I know ) how are we going to know who we all are? I've met Lynn, OR and Viv before so know what they look like
> 
> I can just imagine me going up to someone at the meeting place and asking if they are from PF and then getting that strange look :blushing:


We will be the ones covered in cat hair!!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> We will be the ones covered in cat hair!!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I'll wear my cat scarf I got from my secret Santa


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I know it'll be a bit like a mass blind date :lol: 

So how about if everybody turns up with an issue of let's say Your Cat magazine. And you can wave it madly at any potential strangers :devil:

On a slightly more serious note, I'm still hoping we can book a cafe or a private area in a nice pub so it's fairly obvious where to show up.

I'm very open to any suggestions!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> I'll wear my cat scarf I got from my secret Santa


That's a good idea :thumbup: we could all wear something cat related 



Ragdollsfriend said:


> I know it'll be a bit like a mass blind date :lol:
> 
> So how about if everybody turns up with an issue of let's say Your Cat magazine. And you can wave it madly at any potential strangers :devil:
> 
> ...


Your Cat Mag is another good one :thumbup:

I think booking a private area would be really nice


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I have brought my doctors appointment forward to the 25th February. I really hope the meds start to work and I can come. I am not having a good day today, I have a lot of pain. But I will let you all know if I am able to come. I really want to meet up with you all. If I can't make it hopefully there will be another meet up later in the year. 

Viv xx


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

I like the wearing something cat related. It means I'll be justified in getting something cat-related to wear


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lunabuma said:


> I'll wear my cat scarf I got from my secret Santa


I could buy a matching one 

For some strange reason I know where that was bought!


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Buttons1 said:


> I could buy a matching one
> 
> For some strange reason I know where that was bought!


Aha! Thankyou so much you were so generous ... They love love those foam balls, I find them all over the place.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I can make it btw, I will be coming in to Euston.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Lunabuma said:


> Aha! Thankyou so much you were so generous ... They love love those foam balls, I find them all over the place.


You're very welcome!

I think I have some more of those balls if you'd like them. I bought some at the same time for my two but they've barely even looked at them. I'll bring them to the meet up.


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Britt said:


> :crying::crying::crying::crying:


Don't worry Britt! I'm probably not going to make it but we can go to the next one together


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

vivien said:


> Oh Sharon I would never forget you. I often think of you and your gorgeous cats. I would love to meet up again with you.
> I will have too see if my meds are working for my back. If not maybe we could all make another meet when I am sure I can make the journey.
> 
> Viv xx


Ahh Viv, would be lovely to see you again...Really hope your meds kick in and you are feeling up to it. xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Just tell me what time and where....and i'll be there :thumbup1: x


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

sarahecp said:


> Just been thinking (dangerous, I know ) how are we going to know who we all are? I've met Lynn, OR and Viv before so know what they look like
> 
> I can just imagine me going up to someone at the meeting place and asking if they are from PF and then getting that strange look :blushing:


Maybe we should all post a selfie.....furbabies optional :lol:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

vivien said:


> I have brought my doctors appointment forward to the 25th February. I really hope the meds start to work and I can come.


Aww Viv you sound like one tough wonderful girl! I hope you feel better soon. If you get well enough to come to London in March, we'll take extra good care of you! Sending lots of healing vibes your way xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

sharonchilds said:


> Ahh Viv, would be lovely to see you again...Really hope your meds kick in and you are feeling up to it. xx


Thank you Sharon. I hope my meds sort me out too. It's ths the crushed vertibrea that needs to fix. The osteoporosis is for good now but can be managed so fingers crossed.  


Ragdollsfriend said:


> Aww Viv you sound like one tough wonderful girl! I hope you feel better soon. If you get well enough to come to London in March, we'll take extra good care of you! Sending lots of healing vibes your way xx


I have to be tough I live with 2 men. : My son and hubby and it can get very frustrating sometimes :skep: . Thank you for the healing vibes. I will do my very best to be there.

Viv xx


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

sharonchilds said:


> Maybe we should all post a selfie.....furbabies optional :lol:


A picture would be a good idea. Still really like the cat magazine idea as well, really made me laugh :lol:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm really excited about this!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'm really excited about this!


Me too 

.


----------



## CathyandCat (Nov 24, 2014)

I live in London and would like to meet up, would need to be evening or weekend.

Best, Cathy


----------



## HollynSmudge (Jul 21, 2014)

I would love too, however I live in Glasgow so not going to happen, I hope you all have a lovely time though =)


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello again  Looks like most of us are free on Saturday, March 14th. Let's make it official: *SATURDAY ... MARCH 14TH*

How about lunch time? 12pm or 1pm?


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Either time is good for me


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Either for me im happy to go along with what ever is easier for other people.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow there are 21 names on our attendee list :001_smile: I know some of you are "tentative" and it's absolutely understandable.

I just updated the first page and posted the date and need to pin point a nice venue somwhere between Euston train station, Waterloo train station, Merylebone, Fenchurch Street etc. Please give us some clues! HB and OR came up with a suggestion. 

Any other ideas? 

Many thanks xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

What about if we all met at noon and then find a local pub/coffee house? Cutty Sark at Greenwich? Bandstand at Hyde Park or Regents Park? 

People can then order food/drink as they wish?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Ali71 said:


> What about if we all met at noon and then find a local pub/coffee house?


We're going to be a fairly large group  Hence, I'm tempted to plan ahead and book something. And if the weather is awful on the day we don't have to wonder round  And wouldn't it be nice if we all could sit together ...


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

I wish I could come and I'm hoping there'll be another one in the summer hopefully

But I had an idea. Someone asked how you'd all identify each other. I though you could make a print out of your cat and hold it around. Bit like in an airport with name call


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> We're going to be a fairly large group  Hence, I'm tempted to plan ahead and book something. And if the weather is awful on the day we don't have to wonder round  And wouldn't it be nice if we all could sit together ...


Totally with you on that, I was just thinking that we are more likely to be able to find a pub on a Saturday lunchtime that could accommodate a large group rather than a coffee shop or somewhere. Obviously if we can find a place to book in advance then all the better! In an ideal world the weather would be lovely but you just can't bank on it!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I'll keep looking and can please somebody else looks for a potential venue for our Get Together 

Here's my first attempt: pub in Covent Garden with a private area for a larger group
Cross Keys Pub - Covent Garden

When we have a few ideas we can collectively decide on one


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I will have a look and see what I can find


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I know plenty of outdoor places but not sure how the weather will be. There's always the museums etc. or coffee shops


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Great idea! :thumbup:

Pug me down as a possible


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> I'll keep looking and can please somebody else looks for a potential venue for our Get Together
> 
> Here's my first attempt: pub in Covent Garden with a private area for a larger group
> Cross Keys Pub - Covent Garden
> ...


That looks good!


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

You could all wear a badge of your cat so you know who each other are 

I'm only in Kent, so close to London, but I'm a bit scared, so I may come if there's a next one!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Susan M said:


> You could all wear a badge of your cat so you know who each other are
> 
> I'm only in Kent, so close to London, but I'm a bit scared, so I may come if there's a next one!


Are we that scary?!  Would be lovely to meet you!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ali71 said:


> That looks good!


It does looks really nice  

Found this one! Food looks yummy 

Home | Coco Momo Marylebone



Susan M said:


> You could all wear a badge of your cat so you know who each other are
> 
> I'm only in Kent, so close to London, but I'm a bit scared, so I may come if there's a next one!


Cat badges are a good idea :thumbup:

Don't be scared  we don't bite


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Susan M said:


> You could all wear a badge of your cat so you know who each other are
> 
> I'm only in Kent, so close to London, but I'm a bit scared, so I may come if there's a next one!


Oh Susan please don't worry, it will be lovely to put faces to PF'ers.... I hope you will come


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Susan M said:


> I'm only in Kent, so close to London, but I'm a bit scared, so I may come if there's a next one!


Hey, is there anything we can do to encourage you to come over this time? I'm a bit shy believe it or not :blushing: I've only met 2-3 other PF-ers before ... once last November at The Supreme. And somehow I found the courage to post this thread (hoping that at least two people respond). 

Susan, please have a little think ... but no pressure x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Susan M said:


> You could all wear a badge of your cat so you know who each other are
> 
> I'm only in Kent, so close to London, but I'm a bit scared, so I may come if there's a next one!


Oh Susan don't be scared.... Imagine how I'm feeling, I think I'm going to be the oldest of the group by quite a long way!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> It does looks really nice
> 
> Found this one! Food looks yummy
> 
> Home | Coco Momo Marylebone


I luv it! Can you please check if they are OK to pull some tables together for a group of 15-20? I hope they won't ask for a deposit


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey, is there anything we can do to encourage you to come over this time? I'm a bit shy believe it or not :blushing: I've only met 2-3 other PF-ers before ... once last November at The Supreme. And somehow I found the courage to post this thread (hoping that at least two people respond).
> 
> Susan, please have a little think ... but no pressure x


Well done you for organising! I must also confess to being a tad nervous but hey, never one to turn down an opportunity to meet some great people

Have sent you a PM


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I can be a bit shy at first when meeting new people 

We'll all be fine and we all have one thing in common, cats  



oliviarussian said:


> Oh Susan don't be scared.... Imagine how I'm feeling, I think I'm going to be the oldest of the group by quite a long way!


You're not old! I've met you remember, you look lovely 



Ragdollsfriend said:


> I luv it! Can you please check if they are OK to pull some tables together for a group of 15-20? I hope they won't ask for a deposit


I will give them a call and find out, will let you know later.


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ooh this is so exciting, 3 weeks tomorrow!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Couldn't get through on the phone so sent them an email, will update when I get a response.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'm not a shy person, I'm more excited that anything else!!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Oh Susan don't be scared.... Imagine how I'm feeling, I think I'm going to be the oldest of the group by quite a long way!


I think I am probably with you there OR 

Please come SusanM it woudl be lovely to hear your spotties stories  I'm quite shy too but like Jellypie v excited too


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Oooh ladies this is really coming together. 

I'm super excited to meet you all, I feel like I know you some of you anyway and it will be nice to put faces to ....profile names..... actually, I do struggle with real names so it might be good for us to have some name stickers for our real names?? Happy to organise stickers and pens 

Can we add real names to the first page?

I'm - Pamela (answer to Pam and all manner of variations on my name)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Coco Momo won't accommodate for group bookings at lunchtimes 

I'll start searching again.



Azriel391 said:


> I think I am probably with you there OR
> 
> Please come SusanM it woudl be lovely to hear your spotties stories  I'm quite shy too but like Jellypie v excited too


Stop it with the being old  you're as young as you feel 

I'll be 43 this year, but certainly don't act it   

I'm getting excited too :thumbup:


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Lunabuma said:


> Oooh ladies this is really coming together.
> 
> I'm super excited to meet you all, I feel like I know you some of you anyway and it will be nice to put faces to ....profile names..... actually, I do struggle with real names so it might be good for us to have some name stickers for our real names?? Happy to organise stickers and pens
> 
> ...


Excellent idea about the real names and stickers! I'm Ali....


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Lunabuma said:


> Oooh ladies this is really coming together.
> 
> I'm super excited to meet you all, I feel like I know you some of you anyway and it will be nice to put faces to ....profile names..... actually, I do struggle with real names so it might be good for us to have some name stickers for our real names?? Happy to organise stickers and pens
> 
> ...


Hi Pam *waves*

My real name is Sarah 

Real name stickers are a great idea :thumbup:


----------



## LostSoul (Sep 29, 2012)

I wish i could come but i cant, im hoping to see lots of photos though...please!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

LostSoul said:


> I wish i could come but i cant, im hoping to see lots of photos though...please!


Oh that's a shame LS  hope you can make the next one.

Camera! thanks for that  I will put a reminder on my phone to put it in my bag


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Lunabuma said:


> I do struggle with real names so it might be good for us to have some name stickers for our real names?? Happy to organise stickers and pens
> 
> Can we add real names to the first page?
> 
> I'm - Pamela (answer to Pam and all manner of variations on my name)


Thanks so much Hun. You're officially in charge of stickers and pens  Btw, I'm not so good wit names ... better with faces. And I'm happy to add real names on the first page ... but no pressure if somebody wants to stay anonymous on PF and will just surprise is on the day 

And my real name is Monika.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Hi Pam *waves*
> 
> My real name is Sarah
> 
> Real name stickers are a great idea :thumbup:


Hi Pam , Sarah & monika , I'm Helen but mostly just 'H' to all


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Ta dah! I've just remembered a visit to a really cool Irish pub near Leicester Square and it had a private area upstairs above the bar.

www.waxyocconors.co.uk


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Ta dah! I've just remembered a visit to a really cool Irish pub near Leicester Square and it had a private area upstairs above the bar.
> 
> www.waxyocconors.co.uk


I was looking at that one earlier, tried to complete the booking enquiry form but it wouldn't play ball 

I used to work near St James Park many many years ago, had some nice pubs there, I'll have a nosey.

ETA - just tried again, they won't take bookings, their calendar shows Six Nations rugby


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Still hoping to get along to this if I can as long as Topsy is better. My real name is Kim (middle name Claire and Tipsy and Topsy are the cats hence KCTT  ).


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Another possible venue: The George Inn near London Bridge. I've completed an enquiry form so let's see 

George | We serve freshly prepared, irresistible food, all day, every day


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

That could be good at Borough Market is on my London to do list


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Another possible venue: The George Inn near London Bridge. I've completed an enquiry form so let's see
> 
> George | We serve freshly prepared, irresistible food, all day, every day


I work just down the road from here, if the George falls through then I can do a list of other pubs on this area.


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww you guys are really sweet, I can be really shy  I tend to do one extreme or the other, I go shy or you can't shut me up, I think i'd be shy though because I don't really know anyone


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I've been recommended the Caravan at Kings Cross - they do a brilliant brunch menu and it should be easy to get to. ------ scrap this post, they don't do bookings for brunch!


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Susan M said:


> Aww you guys are really sweet, I can be really shy  I tend to do one extreme or the other, I go shy or you can't shut me up, I think i'd be shy though because I don't really know anyone


You know me Susan we met at Bracknell last year - I was showing a Devon Rex I dont know anyone else so you have to come lol


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Aww you guys are really sweet, I can be really shy  I tend to do one extreme or the other, I go shy or you can't shut me up, I think i'd be shy though because I don't really know anyone


It would be really lovely to meet you  please come 

I'm a bit shy too meeting people I don't know, but I can talk for England and don't shut up once I get going 

It will be so much fun


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

wicket said:


> You know me Susan we met at Bracknell last year - I was showing a Devon Rex I dont know anyone else so you have to come lol


Yes I know you!  


sarahecp said:


> It would be really lovely to meet you  please come
> 
> I'm a bit shy too meeting people I don't know, but I can talk for England and don't shut up once I get going
> 
> It will be so much fun


I don't want people thinking i'm rude if I'm shy  I am deifnitely thinking about it though! Silly really, i've met loads of people that i've first met through the internet, just not on a big scale!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Susan M said:


> Yes I know you!
> 
> I don't want people thinking i'm rude if I'm shy  I am deifnitely thinking about it though! Silly really, i've met loads of people that i've first met through the internet, just not on a big scale!


Of course we won't think you're rude. I'm pleased you're thinking about it


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

This place is really nice, also near borough market. 

The Garrison Public House | 99 Bermondsey St, London SE1 3XB


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

alixtaylor said:


> This place is really nice, also near borough market.
> 
> The Garrison Public House | 99 Bermondsey St, London SE1 3XB


Hey this one looks great too. So can I ask for a tiny favour please? Could you pop in to both early next week and ask about the function room hire? I haven't got a reply to my online enquiry from The George yet and I called them but nobody picked up. I think we need enough space for 15 people with an option to add a few chairs.
Thank you x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello again, I just updated the *first* page 

I put "tbc" (to be confirmed) for some of you (12 names so far) who would like to come but aren't 100% sure if other things don't get in a way.

And I put "confirmed" for everybody else 

Please let me know if I need to make a change to your status or if you wish to reveal your first name and get it added to the list.

EDITED: Susan M is tempted so I added her name to the list :biggrin:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hey this one looks great too. So can I ask for a tiny favour please? Could you pop in to both early next week and ask about the function room hire? I haven't got a reply to my online enquiry from The George yet and I called them but nobody picked up. I think we need enough space for 15 people with an option to add a few chairs.
> Thank you x


Will do this tomorrow!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

JaimeandBree said:


> I'm jealous  lol


I'm about to cancel my trip of the 16th to London altogether because I'm too disappointed not to meet you all


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Britt said:


> I'm about to cancel my trip of the 16th to London altogether because I'm too disappointed not to meet you all


Is there anything we can do to cheer you up? Personally I'd like to think we're going to have at least one or two more PF London Get Together in 2015. I'm aware you need to plan well in advance so just let us know the dates (ideally Saturday) and I'll be happy to post another thread and set something up when you're around.

Please don't be upset  This is such a spontaneous initiative and everybody is invited if they can plan to be in London on March 14th.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I would love to come, but it is impossible to book a mini cruise for that weekend, even if I did have the money...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've found this place -

The Beehive - London Restaurant

No idea what it's like, but it let me complete the online booking form for 20 people for 12:30pm  I'll update if and when I get a response.

I've completed a few, some don't allow lunchtime bookings and some haven't responded


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Jiskefet said:


> I would love to come, but it is impossible to book a mini cruise for that weekend, even if I did have the money...


Aww it'll be fantastic to meet you too. Chin up we'll plan another meeting and another one so fingers crossed one of these future dates works better for you


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I've found this place -
> 
> The Beehive - London Restaurant
> 
> ...


Thanks so much Sarah. You truly walk your talk and are very helpful with venue finding. Let's put Beehive on the list of potential venues 

Alix will visit 2 pubs in the Borough Market area tomorrow and will give us an update on the availability


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> I've found this place -
> 
> The Beehive - London Restaurant
> 
> ...


This looks lovely....quite central too. Nice area of London.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I just popped in to see how the arrangements are going. The venues look great.  even if I cannot make it this time I will be with you all in spirit. I have my appointment brought forward with the doctor for Wednesday. So will be starting my meds  .

Viv xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

vivien said:


> I just popped in to see how the arrangements are going. The venues look great.  even if I cannot make it this time I will be with you all in spirit. I have my appointment brought forward with the doctor for Wednesday. So will be starting my meds  .
> 
> Viv xx


Hope you can come Viv x


----------



## Medran (Jun 10, 2014)

I am up for it!! 

I live in Southeast London.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Ali71 said:


> Hope you can come Viv x


Thank you me too

Viv xx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> I would love to come, but it is impossible to book a mini cruise for that weekend, even if I did have the money...


Maybe we can all do a trip to the Netherlands to see you and the hikers one day x


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I've just been onto the Garrison pub.

The function room is available. The minimum spend on food and drink is £400 which works out at £27 each if there are 15 of us. Obviously if there are more of us, it will be less or less than 15 of us it will be more than £27.

The lunch menu would apply and is £23 for 2 courses or £28 for 3 so with drinks we will probably meet the minimum spend easily if there are enough of us. It's not that bad for London price wise but not the cheapest if you are watching your pennies. 

Scores on the doors please and I'll book???


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Im fine with those prices, for London especially


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Lunabuma said:


> I've just been onto the Garrison pub.
> 
> The function room is available.


Thanks for your helping hand  The deal looks fine I think. Let's wait for others to post some comments.
I've just checked their website again and it seems to me they have a few "branches" across London. So what's the exact address? Is it 99 Bermondsey Str?


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Lunabuma said:


> I've just been onto the Garrison pub.
> 
> The function room is available. The minimum spend on food and drink is £400 which works out at £27 each if there are 15 of us. Obviously if there are more of us, it will be less or less than 15 of us it will be more than £27.
> 
> ...


This saves me a trip at lunch time!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm fine with The Garrison :thumbup:


The Beehive have confirmed by email that can fit us in, so we have another one if people are not happy with the Garrison.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,
I've just re-arranged the attendee list to make it more clear: confirmed vs to be confirmed 

And yesterday I added four Kind Requests. Please have a look at the *first page*. Is there anything else I should mention?

Thanks x


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Still unsure if I can make it at the moment, I understand you need to know soon!


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Also my top secret first name is Alix...


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

If you haven't already guessed my name is Claire


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Well my name isn't Jelly, though that would be hilarious if it was!

I'm Jess


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Would it be ok for a total newbie like me to come? I'd have a +1 as well


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

BumbleB said:


> Would it be ok for a total newbie like me to come? I'd have a +1 as well


I'd normally say the more the merrier but as you joined PF today and your first post was today, I'd feel a bit cautious about you coming.

You are so welcome in our online community, I'm just not sure if this would be the right place to meet you this time. Perhaps you could get to know us online and then come to the next meet up.

If I'm out on a limb here guys, let me know.


----------



## BumbleB (Feb 23, 2015)

Sorry I understand perfectly if you would prefer I didn't come. I've been reading the forum for a few months but only got around to/plucked up the courage for actually signing up today. I'd love to meet you guys but if you would rather wait til the next meet that's ok


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

I think "50 posts minimum" becomes a sort of unwritten rule. Please engage with us online and get to know us and let us find out about you too. 

I really sense that due to popular demand we're going to get together again in summer :biggrin: Fingers crossed we'll have a truly glorious weather in June and July and August and we can even have a picnic in a park where spaces are unlimited


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

hi everyone , as much as i would love to meet up this time my health isnt great atm and i'd hate to have to cancel at last minute , i do love the sound of the summer get together even though im still salivating at the menu i just had a sneaky peek at ............lucky ladies


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Topsy is back for more blood tests on the 6th March (checking pancreas function) so I still can't confirm 100%. I do really want to come as it will be fun and it will be nice to be around people who understand how worried I am about my boy. Good to know if this one doesn't come off for me there will be more through the summer for me to gate crash from the North


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear All,

Could you please tell us *your preference of venue/ location* for our upcoming Get Together. These are our two options (in alphabetical order):

The Beehive
A bit more on the West side - nearest tube station Marylebone
The Beehive - London Restaurant

The Garrison
A bit more on the East side - nearest tube station Bermondsey
The Garrison Public House | 99 Bermondsey St, London SE1 3XB

*Both places can reserve a table for a group of 20. Well we need to make the booking this week.*

Thank you x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

My vote would be The Beehive, nice and central... The other one looks nice but seems to be a bit of a hike!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

The Beehive would be mine, as OR said nice and central and O/H reckons slightly safer part of London.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Both look really nice but would prefer the Beehive being more central


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

The beehive would be mine as it does look nice and central.


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Happy to go with either!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> Both look really nice but would prefer the Beehive being more central


And just a hop, skip and jump to Selfridges for those who fancy doing some shopping afterwards


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> And just a hop, skip and jump to Selfridges for those who fancy doing some shopping afterwards


Worked there for 4 years and would rather avoid it!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Happy with either! Have PM'd you RDF...


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

My London geography is woeful so will vote with those who know for Beehive if central


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Either is fine with me


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

Hello I haven't quite caught up yet but am going to provisionally day yes, the only reason I wouldn't be able to is if we do go and collect Renly (we should know for sure by then).


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm happy with any of the venues.

I'm Jo btw


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Dear All,
> 
> Could you please tell us *your preference of venue/ location* for our upcoming Get Together. These are our two options (in alphabetical order):
> 
> ...


Happy to go with the majority


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I've added a poll for people to choose the venue 
Sadly I won't be able to make it  as much as I would love to be joining you all it seems that I will have family here for my eldest son's birthday, my step-daughter's birthday and mother's day too.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> I've added a poll for people to choose the venue
> Sadly I won't be able to make it  as much as I would love to be joining you all it seems that I will have family here for my eldest son's birthday, my step-daughter's birthday and mother's day too.


That's a shame Lynn  though I hope you have a lovely time with your family for Birthday and Mother's Day celebrations  x

Thanks for adding the poll


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All. Sorry I've been so busy with work I could only dream of getting on PF to write another longer post.

It seems to me *The Beehive* has a few vocal fans. Shall we just go with this option then? Best not to deliberate too long 

The next important decision is ... TIME. Is noon OK?

Thank you x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi All. Sorry I've been so busy with work I could only dream of getting on PF to write another longer post.
> 
> It seems to me *The Beehive* has a few vocal fans. Shall we just go with this option then? Best not to deliberate too long
> 
> ...


Hello

Sounds good to me! My train comes in at 9.15 so noon works really well, mum and I can slide off when you have all got your food! We are doing Covent Garden in the morning and Leadenhall Market in the afternoon among other things (thank you for the tip RDF xx)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi All. Sorry I've been so busy with work I could only dream of getting on PF to write another longer post.
> 
> It seems to me *The Beehive* has a few vocal fans. Shall we just go with this option then? Best not to deliberate too long
> 
> ...


Noon is good for me  

My trains are quite frequent, if I get the super duper fast clubman one it only takes 27 mins, I'm going to try to get that one as it's usually a lot cleaner than the other ones


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

12.00 is good for me


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Noon is good for me


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello All,

It's official: a table for our Get Together has been booked at *The Beehive*
The Beehive - London Restaurant

I'm still waiting for a few more replies regarding the exact time. So far we have a few votes for noon 

I've updated the first page with the address of our venue.

Thank you x


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

I think lets just go for noon at the pub, then people can join as and when. I assume we'll be there for a couple of hours at least (have a few drinks, eat etc).


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

12 is good for me. Thanks for organising


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Just checked the maps, Baker Street is the nearest underground to the Beehive, apparently a 4 min walk or 9 mins from Marylebone.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Have you had to pay a deposit Monika? If so how would you like us to pay you back as you shouldn't be out of pocket.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

I am sorry but I will be a definite no for this, but I will definitely be interested in any further ones that take place. My dad is due to have heart surgery and we had a call today to say if he is willing to have the operation in Stoke rather than Liverpool then instead of waiting months they should be able to offer a date in the next 2 weeks or so. So all plans are now on hold for the next few weeks. I am sure everyone will have a great day and I will be extremely jealous when I see the photos xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

KCTT said:


> I am sorry but I will be a definite no for this, but I will definitely be interested in any further ones that take place. My dad is due to have heart surgery and we had a call today to say if he is willing to have the operation in Stoke rather than Liverpool then instead of waiting months they should be able to offer a date in the next 2 weeks or so. So all plans are now on hold for the next few weeks. I am sure everyone will have a great day and I will be extremely jealous when I see the photos xx


Oh Hun I fully understand and just want to wish your dad all the best and a speedy recovery. Hugs x


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

vivien said:


> I just popped in to see how the arrangements are going. The venues look great.  even if I cannot make it this time I will be with you all in spirit. I have my appointment brought forward with the doctor for Wednesday. So will be starting my meds  .
> 
> Viv xx


Hi Viv, was thinking of you yesterday. Hope all goes well and we'll see you on March 14th xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

KCTT said:


> I am sorry but I will be a definite no for this, but I will definitely be interested in any further ones that take place. My dad is due to have heart surgery and we had a call today to say if he is willing to have the operation in Stoke rather than Liverpool then instead of waiting months they should be able to offer a date in the next 2 weeks or so. So all plans are now on hold for the next few weeks. I am sure everyone will have a great day and I will be extremely jealous when I see the photos xx


I'm sorry to hear about you Dad, really hope all goes well for his op xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I hope all goes well with your dad's op KCTT and it does go ahead sooner rather than later. Hope all went well with Viv too yesterday.


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Thankyou everyone on a huge positive they have said they only offer this option to cases they expect to be routine with no complication. Dad is raring to have the op as he is getting frustrated at it holding him back. He would go mad at me if he knew I was cancelling plans for him xx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I should know if I can come this weekend. It shouldn't be a problem but the friend I'm meant to be with that weekend may get a bit funny :001_unsure:

I've never actually been to London on my own, bit scared I'll get lost.


----------



## RedandEric (Jan 16, 2015)

Ohh that's a lovel idea. I would love to join in too 
Anna


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

RedandEric said:


> Ohh that's a lovel idea. I would love to join in too
> Anna


Hi Anna, we are meeting as a "London" group for the first time ever. Well there's this unwritten rule of "50 posts minimum". Nothing personal but it would be better if you first could increase your online presence so we can get to know you a bit more and you'll have a chance to get to know us. 
So please stick around and participate in more discussions and join us next time


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hello! Haven't been on the forum much lately, but COUNT ME IN!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Joy84 said:


> Hello! Haven't been on the forum much lately, but COUNT ME IN!


Hello stranger  was wondering where you were  be lovely to see you again


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Dear All,

I haven't received any votes against the suggested time of 12pm and in fact a few to support our lunch time meeting at noon 
So let's make it official. *Noon* it is! The exact time for our first Get together !

Thank you x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I haven't received any votes against the suggested time of 12pm and in fact a few to support our lunch time meeting at noon
> So let's make it official. *Noon* it is! The exact time for our first Get together !
> ...


I wish I was coming :crying: :cryin:


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

My OH works in London so I asked him if he'd heard of the Beehive and he said it sounded really familiar.

He sent me this photo today....... turns out its literally round the corner from his office!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Joy84 said:


> Hello! Haven't been on the forum much lately, but COUNT ME IN!


Hello u  really glad your coming ,, looking forwar d to meeting you


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

I used to work in Baker Street and loved the sue ryder shop opposite the beehive, along with the charity shops in Marylebone high street. You can get some amazing bargains in more affluent areas


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Also, he reckons its about 20 minutes walk from Euston. I get in at 11.17 so if anyone gets in to Euston around then and fancies some exercise I'm happy to meet up and walk together. If it rains I might get the tube!


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> Also, he reckons its about 20 minutes walk from Euston. I get in at 11.17 so if anyone gets in to Euston around then and fancies some exercise I'm happy to meet up and walk together. If it rains I might get the tube!


Just jump on a bus nos 18, 30 or 205 all go to Baker Street station from Euston, just come out of the station and cross over the Euston Road  5-10 mins max!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

lymorelynn said:


> I wish I was coming :crying: :cryin:


We can soon start planning the next Get Together  We'll miss you this time but you are going to have so much fun with your family so all is well that ends well


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Just jump on a bus nos 18, 30 or 205 all go to Baker Street station from Euston, just come out of the station and cross over the Euston Road  5-10 mins max!


The thing is, I'm doing the Myfitnesspal App so I need to earn a few calories so I can have a guilt free pub lunch!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Yh let's start organising the next one soon!


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Buttons1 said:


> The thing is, I'm doing the Myfitnesspal App so I need to earn a few calories so I can have a guilt free pub lunch!


I've got a fitbit one and am currently obsessed with how many steps I take daily


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I updated the participant list yesterday after I got a few more PM messages. Please DO let us know if your plans change and you can't make it anymore. And I very much hope some of our members on the "tbc" list will be able to join us.

*The Beehive has asked us to confirm the final numbers 72 hrs before the event.*

Also, I want to thank Sarahecp for finding the venue and making the reservation for us to get together  Cheers, Sarah!

Happy Sunday xx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I can come  

I hate my real name, I'm known as Kitty. 

Looking forward to meet you


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Woo hoo train ticket booked and a bargain at 15 pound return , trainticket.com offer if any one wants to have a look .... super excited now


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Azriel391 said:


> Woo hoo train ticket booked and a bargain at 15 pound return , trainticket.com offer if any one wants to have a look .... super excited now


I looked at that - great value :thumbsup: Shame I can't make it this time or I could have met you on the train


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

lymorelynn said:


> I looked at that - great value :thumbsup: Shame I can't make it this time or I could have met you on the train


I look forward to next time and will deffo meet u on train  have a lovely time with your family and look forward to catching up soonxx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,

Just to let you know the participant lists have been updated. 

Please let me know in case your plans regarding March 14th change.

Many thanks 
Monika


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Not long now, getting excited


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So far it's looking likely that I will be able to come.... fingers crossed


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> So far it's looking likely that I will be able to come.... fingers crossed


Woohoo :thumbup:

Fingers crossed


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I thought it was this weekend coming. Got all excited then realised it's next weekend! Still super excited!!!


----------



## Colith (Mar 3, 2015)

Oh, I so wish I could! Sadly, Im very far away from London. If you guys ever have a meetup in the US, I would be very interested. Although, now may be a good time to take that trip to Europe Ive always wanted to take! Im so jealous! I wish I wasnt so far away! Sadly, traveling isnt an option for me. I couldnt leave all my animals. Although, for fun, I think I will look into the cost of plane tickets!


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just bumping it up 

And a kind reminder: it's not this Saturday, it's next Saturday :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,

*Not long now!! So please please let me know by WEDNESDAY if your plans have changed and you can't join us. And obviously, let us know as soon as you decide you can. The attendee list is as much up to date as possible.*

How about this for an idea? Food swaps? I'll be happy to bring 2-3 cans of VC Kangaroo if anybody wants to take one home to try for their kitty. Anybody else wants to swap or try a different brand?

Many thanks x


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Put me on the confirmed list (I'll let you know by Wednesday if anything changes but I'm optimistic that it won't!)


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi All,
> 
> *Not long now!! So please please let me know by WEDNESDAY if your plans have changed and you can't join us. And obviously, let us know as soon as you decide you can. The attendee list is as much up to date as possible.*
> 
> ...


That's a great idea :thumbup: I've got stacks of VC skippy  I can bring along some VC rabbit if anyone wants to try it.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> That's a great idea :thumbup: I've got stacks of VC skippy  I can bring along some VC rabbit if anyone wants to try it.


Oh yeah I'd like to try VC rabbit  I feed Terra Faelis with rabbit and broccoli once a week and it already goes down very well.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

This is a great idea RF!!!

I'd love to try kangaroo and/or rabbit on my lot!

I've got boxes of stuff they won't eat or have gone off. Mostly rubbish wet I'm afraid (whiskas/felix etc) but happy to bring it along if anyone else's baby will only eat this sort of thing. I think I might have some good dry and/or kitten food too.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Great idea , tried Anomonda recently .... big paws down here couple of small tins will bring . Does anyone coming use fortiflora ? Heard lots of good and would like to see if it tempts my fussy seniors but quite expensive gamble .... happy to buy a couple of sachets if anyone coming could help ?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Put me on the confirmed list (I'll let you know by Wednesday if anything changes but I'm optimistic that it won't!)


Yeah! Just added you


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

I wouldn't mind trying some kangaroo on Kai. I've got tins of ropocat rabbit that he wont eat I could bring along


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Great idea! I will bring along a mix of tins


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I've updated my list of things to bring  

I've got stacks of skippy so will bring a couple of cans, some Roger Rabbit and the printed email booking confirmation


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I'm jealous and sad that I can't make it 
What's skippy, Sarah?


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Britt said:


> I'm jealous and sad that I can't make it
> What's skippy, Sarah?


I think its Kangaroo Britt x


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

I've got some MACS chicken/duck if anybody is interested??? Everything else got taken to the cat rescues a few weeks back


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I'm jealous and sad that I can't make it
> What's skippy, Sarah?





Ali71 said:


> I think its Kangaroo Britt x


Oh Britt  we'll make sure when we book the next get together you'll be able to come.

Ali's right, it is kangaroo


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I cod come in May or later this year but please keep in mind that I need to book both the hotel and the Eurostar two to three months before I travel.

I wonder if Pooh would like kangaroo. I wish I could find some here.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I cod come in May or later this year but please keep in mind that I need to book both the hotel and the Eurostar two to three months before I travel.
> 
> I wonder if Pooh would like kangaroo. I wish I could find some here.


We'll give you plenty of notice for the next one 

I get the kangaroo from Vet Concept, they're a German based company and you can order single cans too 

Do you want me to send you a can to try?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

There's been a slight hitch in my plans next weekend  I'll let you know by tonight if I can come. All I can say is in-laws p**s me off!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I would love to try some VC Kangaroo. Dylan really likes the AC Exotic Kangaroo.

I've got loads of Feringa and Grau that my two won't eat (mainly rabbit flavour). I will bring as much as I can carry.


----------



## Little-moomin (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello! I'm not going to be able to make it  But I wish everyone a wonderful time!


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Im unable to come now :mad2:, cocked up rotas mean i have to work!!!!!
Have a great time everyone and i will be thinking of you all having fun and lots of cat chat


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Will someone who has a copy bring the Cats in Hats book along, I'd love to have a flick through! X


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

I can bring mine if you like


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I can come!!!! Managed to rearrange the in-laws!  

Regarding food, I've got loads of bozita need my two have suddenly gone off, I can bring some of that


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

sharonchilds said:


> Im unable to come now :mad2:, cocked up rotas mean i have to work!!!!!
> Have a great time everyone and i will be thinking of you all having fun and lots of cat chat


Hi, I'm sorry but understand work sometimes gets in a way. We'll soon start thinking of the next Get Together.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> I can come!!!! Managed to rearrange the in-laws!
> 
> Regarding food, I've got loads of bozita need my two have suddenly gone off, I can bring some of that


My lot like Bozita 
So glad you can make it!!!!

I've got some sclesir kitten that Little H and Grace won't eat and some virbac baby cat (dry). Is anyone coming who has a kitten/pregnant cat? It's quite a big bag to carry if unwanted?


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,

I've updated the list of participants again:
14 confirmed
and a few members are still "tentative"

Wow I can't believe it's only a few days to go now  So excited 

Thanks x


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> We'll give you plenty of notice for the next one
> 
> I get the kangaroo from Vet Concept, they're a German based company and you can order single cans too
> 
> Do you want me to send you a can to try?


Shipping will be too expensive for you, Sarah. I'm gonna check out Vet Concept.

I have so much food here, too bad I cannot meet you this time, girls.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I've updated the list of participants again:
> 14 confirmed
> ...


Not long now  it's gone so quick  I'm excited too 



Britt said:


> Shipping will be too expensive for you, Sarah. I'm gonna check out Vet Concept.
> 
> I have so much food here, too bad I cannot meet you this time, girls.


They're a great company Britt, delivery is 2 days to the UK so might be quicker for you being closer


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> They're a great company Britt, delivery is 2 days to the UK so might be quicker for you being closer


I'm trying to register online but German is a tricky language


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Im so excitied, im sure i have a stash of food mine won't eat so ill try and bring some


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Britt said:


> I'm trying to register online but German is a tricky language


I can understand some spoken German but find written difficult, I usually use google translate.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

I am gutted but it looks like I won't make it. I decided In my wisdom,to climb up clean the mirror over the dining table, the top of my big American freezer and my kitchen window and I am in a lot of pain again.  I was just so fed up with looking at the smears on everything. I am hoping to get well enough to go to the London pet show. I know Sarah wants to go so I have my mind set. In my defence my back has been sore since the MRI scan I was laying flat for 20 minutes and it took its toll. I am really going to miss seeing you guys  

Viv xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Oh Viv, sorry to hear you're in a lot of pain  We'll see you at the next Get Together so get well soon xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> I am gutted but it looks like I won't make it. I decided In my wisdom,to climb up clean the mirror over the dining table, the top of my big American freezer and my kitchen window and I am in a lot of pain again.  I was just so fed up with looking at the smears on everything. I am hoping to get well enough to go to the London pet show. I know Sarah wants to go so I have my mind set. In my defence my back has been sore since the MRI scan I was laying flat for 20 minutes and it took its toll. I am really going to miss seeing you guys
> 
> Viv xx


You naughty girl :nono:  

Hope you're feeling more comfortable and in less pain real soon Viv, you take care and hopefully catch up really soon xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

vivien said:


> I am gutted but it looks like I won't make it. I decided In my wisdom,to climb up clean the mirror over the dining table, the top of my big American freezer and my kitchen window and I am in a lot of pain again.  I was just so fed up with looking at the smears on everything. I am hoping to get well enough to go to the London pet show. I know Sarah wants to go so I have my mind set. In my defence my back has been sore since the MRI scan I was laying flat for 20 minutes and it took its toll. I am really going to miss seeing you guys
> 
> Viv xx


Oh no, Viv, I hate reading that you're in pain. I had a MRI two years ago and hated it.

When is the London Pet Show?


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Britt said:


> Oh no, Viv, I hate reading that you're in pain. I had a MRI two years ago and hated it.
> 
> When is the London Pet Show?


Thank you Sarah and ragdoll friend. Yes I know I shouldn't of done it Sarah lol.

Thank you Britt it was a long time for me to lay flat like that. 
Britt the london pet show is at the excell this year. On the 9th & 10th of May

Viv xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

vivien said:


> Thank you Sarah and ragdoll friend. Yes I know I shouldn't of done it Sarah lol.
> 
> Thank you Britt it was a long time for me to lay flat like that.
> Britt the london pet show is at the excell this year. On the 9th & 10th of May
> ...


What I didn't like about the MRI of my neck was the noise and the fact that I was kinda trapped in there.

I'm gonna see if I can take time off around on May 9 and -0th. I have never been to a pet show before.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Britt said:


> What I didn't like about the MRI of my neck was the noise and the fact that I was kinda trapped in there.
> 
> I'm gonna see if I can take time off around on May 9 and -0th. I have never been to a pet show before.


Me too they put my legs on cushions and I had to lay with my head back and looking out. They gave me a ball to squeeze if I felt stressed. The London pet show is good that's where Sarah met her Roman's breeder. Glenna she is a lovely lady. They have all sorts of pets there the last time I went they had miniature horses there.

Viv xx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ouch ! Hope you're feeling rested (!!!!!) And better soon Viv and hopefully see you next time looking at end of May calendar


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Just bumping it up. Looking forward to Saturday :thumbup:

And just a little reminder of the latest idea: cat food swap. If you have any tins you want to trade in, bring these to our Get Together 

Thanks xx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Have we decided how we are going to find each other yet


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Jellypi3 said:


> Have we decided how we are going to find each other yet


I believe our table at the pub will be hard to miss ... just look for fancy decorations


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks  I've just looked and it's a 25 minute tube ride or a 1 hour 30 minute walk....

I am actually tempted by the walk but it depends on the weather!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

O/H is obsessed by the weather and says it will be fine (not necessarily sunny but dry). Will update later in the week.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm really jealous I can't be there! Feeling like Billy no mates!:crying: 
Be nice to see some photos please! xxx


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Looking forward to it! :thumbup:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I'm really jealous I can't be there! Feeling like Billy no mates!:crying:
> Be nice to see some photos please! xxx


 

Wish you were closer so you could join us xx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> Wish you were closer so you could join us xx


I just know you're all going to have a lovely afternoon! that's what counts! Where I last lived in Hertfordshire I could have been with you in under 40 minutes! Bah!  XXX


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> I just know you're all going to have a lovely afternoon! that's what counts! Where I last lived in Hertfordshire I could have been with you in under 40 minutes! Bah!  XXX


Do you ever get to come back over for a visit? If you do we could arrange another get together then


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I'm really jealous I can't be there! Feeling like Billy no mates!:crying:
> Be nice to see some photos please! xxx


Wish you were going too


----------



## felinenutritionawareness (Oct 11, 2014)

Sorry I can't make it to the PF get together.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

If I didn't have Liddy I would go back to UK probably once a year but I can't bear to leave her I did have a chat with my closest friend who was here with us for Christmas he has 2 cats and loves Liddy to bits and she loves him there may he a chance that next year he could spend a week here and we can stay at his house in North London at the same time he's really happy to look after Liddy. Hopefully our plan can be put into action. Would really love to meet up with you guys! xxx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> I'm really jealous I can't be there! Feeling like Billy no mates!:crying:
> Be nice to see some photos please! xxx


Same here. Too bad I can't make it :sad:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> If I didn't have Liddy I would go back to UK probably once a year but I can't bear to leave her I did have a chat with my closest friend who was here with us for Christmas he has 2 cats and loves Liddy to bits and she loves him there may he a chance that next year he could spend a week here and we can stay at his house in North London at the same time he's really happy to look after Liddy. Hopefully our plan can be put into action. Would really love to meet up with you guys! xxx


Oooo I hope so too  would be lovely to meet you  xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

This really made me laugh so I thought I would share it with you guys.
I've recently had a conversation with a friend who *obviously* isn't a slave.

Me says: I'm meeting with a few PF friends on Saturday.
My friend: nice. Dinner or lunch?
Me says: lunch.
My friend: whereabouts?
Me says: Central London, in a lovely pub
My friend: nice
My friend: (little pause) are you bringing your cats to the meeting?

Seriously? :lol:


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Lol I can just picture the carnage


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> This really made me laugh so I thought I would share it with you guys.
> I've recently had a conversation with a friend who *obviously* isn't a slave.
> 
> Me says: I'm meeting with a few PF friends on Saturday.
> ...


:lol: :lol:


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> This really made me laugh so I thought I would share it with you guys.
> I've recently had a conversation with a friend who *obviously* isn't a slave.
> 
> Me says: I'm meeting with a few PF friends on Saturday.
> ...


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I had a similar conversation today

Me: Meeting a few friends on Saturday for lunch.
Them: That's nice, how many of you?
Me: About 16 I think.
Wow: Lovely how do you know each other? Are you all Mums or school/college friends?
Me: Well, sort of Mum's...
Them: ?????
Me: We met virtually though a Pet Forum, Cat Chat.
Them: CAT Chat?????
Me: Yes.
Them: You mean you are going for lunch, with people you have never met, just because you all have a cat? (wierdo!)
Me: Yes, I'm so excited 
Them: (OMG not just 1 crazy cat lady but a whole group of them) Oh, uh whereabouts are you going?
Me: To a nice pub in London
Them: (Phew, make mental note to avoid all pubs in London on Saturday lunchtime) Well have a purrfect time ha ha ha


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Phew I'm glad I'm not the only one having odd conversations :lol:

Btw, I wonder if at some stage it would be worth to update an old phrase: mad dogs and Englishmen :devil:
Dogs? Really? :w00t:


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I had a similar conversation today
> 
> ...


:lol::lol::lol:had afew of these this week too


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Azriel391 said:


> :lol::lol::lol:had afew of these this week too


Have a lovely time all of you. I just wish I was able to come. Let me know how it all goes. 

Viv xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

vivien said:


> Have a lovely time all of you. I just wish I was able to come. Let me know how it all goes.
> 
> Viv xx


Will miss seeing you  Hopefully you'll be feeling better and up to it the next one we have xx


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I told my sister about it and she looked very confused and said "so are just going to meet up and talk about cats? .....weird" 

She is not an animal lover!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Not long to go now  train tickets collected , route all planned , tins ready ...... :thumbsup: btw not sure if I missed a reply but did anyone have a couple of sacchets of fortiflora I could pay for to try before a buy ?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> I told my sister about it and she looked very confused and said "so are just going to meet up and talk about cats? .....weird"
> 
> She is not an animal lover!


I get a blank stare and silence when I tell anyone I joined a cat forum they say nothing but I know what they are thinking! Am i bovvered???? :laugh::laugh::laugh: xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Azriel391 said:


> Not long to go now  train tickets collected , route all planned , tins ready ...... :thumbsup: btw not sure if I missed a reply but did anyone have a couple of sacchets of fortiflora I could pay for to try before a buy ?


We're nearly there ladies :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

I'm all sorted too  my bag is packed with skippy and Roger  umbrella, just in case, printed table confirmation, I have a map with directions from the station to the pub, as I'm bound to get lost  put my camera on charge this morning  will get my ticket from the station in the morning 



Soozi said:


> I get a blank stare and silence when I tell anyone I joined a cat forum they say nothing but I know what they are thinking! Am i bovvered???? :laugh::laugh::laugh: xxx


:lol: :lol:

I've had the same and feel the same as you   

I've been asked, 'what do you talk about?'


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Have a lovely time tomorrow, everyone. I wish I could make it but I can't so please take pics and post afterwards


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Will miss seeing you  Hopefully you'll be feeling better and up to it the next one we have xx


Any idea when the next PF Get Together will take place?

I don't get the weird look or remark. I'm a moderator at bodybuilding boards and sometimes those are such a pain to moderate that people ask me "why don't you join a cat forum"


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

So excited for tomorrow. Does anyone's cats eat or want to try any Grau or Smilia i have some tins but they are quite heavy im happy to bring them if i know someone might want them if not ill leave them at home?


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Britt said:


> Any idea when the next PF Get Together will take place?
> 
> I don't get the weird look or remark. I'm a moderator at bodybuilding boards and sometimes those are such a pain to moderate that people ask me "why don't you join a cat forum"


Do you tell them you are already a member here! LOL!!!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Azriel391 said:


> Not long to go now  train tickets collected , route all planned , tins ready ...... :thumbsup: btw not sure if I missed a reply but did anyone have a couple of sacchets of fortiflora I could pay for to try before a buy ?


I can bring some. I've given quite a bit away to friends so I couldn't give loads more away, but happy to bring a sachet.


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Do you tell them you are already a member here! LOL!!!
> View attachment 153361


Yes I do


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Soozi said:


> Do you tell them you are already a member here! LOL!!!
> View attachment 153361


This reminds me about my first time I confided to a friend about my PF membership. Well I was laughing so much when I said "pet" forum it actually came out more like "pot" forum :laugh: She was a bit taken aback. When I finally stopped rolling with laughter having realised what my confession might have sounded like I had to clarify I really meant "pet". I'm not sure she fully believed me :lol:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

ALR said:


> Have a lovely time tomorrow, everyone. I wish I could make it but I can't so *please take pics and post afterwards*


Not a cat in hells chance of seeing a photo of me!!!!!!!! :scared:


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Not a cat in hells chance of seeing a photo of me!!!!!!!! :scared:


We have our ways! :thumbsup: xxx


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> I can bring some. I've given quite a bit away to friends so I couldn't give loads more away, but happy to bring a sachet.


Thank you so much Buttons1 - pls let me give you some money for it though x



oliviarussian said:


> Not a cat in hells chance of seeing a photo of me!!!!!!!! :scared:


or me :yikes:



Soozi said:


> We have our ways! :thumbsup: xxx


:yikes::yikes::yikes:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Not a cat in hells chance of seeing a photo of me!!!!!!!! :scared:





Azriel391 said:


> or me :yikes:
> 
> :yikes::yikes::yikes:


Or me  I hate having my photo taken, but like to be happy snappy with my camera  it's now charged and in my bag   Say 'cheese' everyone


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Buttons1 said:


> I can bring some. I've given quite a bit away to friends so I couldn't give loads more away, but happy to bring a sachet.


I got a box delivered today so can bring 2-3 sachets tomorrow so you won't have to


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Or me :yikes::yikes::yikes:

We might have to ban cameras lol!!!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Or me :yikes::yikes::yikes:
> 
> We might have to ban cameras lol!!!


That might be a good idea


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Does anybody want to try MACS Chicken & Turkey?( well, not personally) I have a couple of tins that I could bring along 

Got an early start tomorrow (train leaves @ 6.40am!:yikes am packing camera just in case.....

Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I expect to see LOTS of pics of you all, ladies :thumbsup:


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> That might be a good idea


I think it would be nice to get one photo of the group, doesn't have to go online, just for memory sake.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> I got a box delivered today so can bring 2-3 sachets tomorrow so you won't have to


Thankyou so much 



Ali71 said:


> Does anybody want to try MACS Chicken & Turkey?( well, not personally) I have a couple of tins that I could bring along
> 
> yes pls Ali if I may
> 
> ...


YOu too 



Britt said:


> I expect to see LOTS of pics of you all, ladies :thumbsup:


Haven't been called one of those in a while Britt ROFL looking forward to meeting you at the next one xx


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi All,

See you tomorrow! Btw the table is booked under Sarah's name. I'd better go and pack and pick my outfit ... and say hi to Mr Lint Roller :laugh:


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

alixtaylor said:


> I think it would be nice to get one photo of the group, doesn't have to go online, just for memory sake.


Why not put it online, you don't have to say who's who if anyone doesn't want to be identified ( I would be the same if I was there ). I, personally would love to see a photo of the happy group. I just wish that I was in a position to be able to attend myself.

I will be thinking of you all tomorrow and hoping that you all have a fantastic time. 

Oh to be a fly on the wall. I bet that there will be some interesting, and to many people unusual, conversations.:lol:


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi All,
> 
> See you tomorrow! Btw the table is booked under Sarah's name. I'd better go and pack and pick my outfit ... and say hi to Mr Lint Roller :laugh:


I think I need a bigger bag 

Just checked tomorrow's weather for London, cloudy with a shower.

Really looking forward to meeting you all  



Forester said:


> Why not put it online, you don't have to say who's who if anyone doesn't want to be identified ( I would be the same if I was there ). I, personally would love to see a photo of the happy group. I just wish that I was in a position to be able to attend myself.
> 
> I will be thinking of you all tomorrow and hoping that you all have a fantastic time.
> 
> Oh to be a fly on the wall. I bet that there will be some interesting, and to many people unusual, conversations.:lol:


I wish you could come too Sylv


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Hope you all have a wonderful day tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## KCTT (Jul 19, 2014)

Hope you all have a brilliant time tomorrow, gutted I have to miss it but I will make one of the next ones promise xx


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Have a lovely day tommorow,  I will be with you in spirit :thumbsup: hopefully I will be fit enough for the next meet or the London pet show. Whichever comes first. 

Viv xx


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

Ticket bought, bag packed. Slight panic when Kai had a minor asthma attack  but he's playing now and my son will be in all day tomorrow.

Looking forward to meeting some of you tomorrow and others another time


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just got a weather update from O/H 

He reckons it will be cloudy and chilly 

Apparently a chilly Easterly breeze, which will feel cooler, as the sun won't be out as much as it was today. Potentially there will be a little moisture in the air, but whether this amounts to anything is hit and miss :001_rolleyes:

Glad we'll be in a nice warm pub then


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Have a lovely,lovely time girlies! Tell us all about it on Sunday! :thumbsup: xxx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Can't wait! See you all tomorrow


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

Have a lovely time - looking forward to hearing all about it.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing you all. 

I need to go and do some zooplus style cat food packing (ie, chuck them all in my rucksack! ).


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Morning Jo , safe journey , looking forward to meeting everyone later


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Have fun everyone


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Have s wonderful time. The weather is purrfect. I wish I could be there with you.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

You'll have to excuse my lack of smart footwear. I'm planning to do a lot of walking today and my new boots have just started rubbing.

*immediately regrets drawing attention to my footwear*


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

I'll be wearing converse so no fancy shoes here


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Jellypi3 said:


> I'll be wearing converse so no fancy shoes here


That's what I'll be wearing


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Nothing wrong with Converse, I love mine  but they make my feet cold


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Well to cap off a absolutely sh*t week I've come down with what Rosso had... I'm not feeling well at all, been up most of the night and am now de-hydrated and very light headed.... I've been putting off posting hoping that I pick up but in reality I don't think I'm going to able to make it


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Well to cap off a absolutely sh*t week I've come down with what Rosso had... I'm not feeling well at all, been up most of the night and am now de-hydrated and very light headed.... I've been putting off posting hoping that I pick up but in reality I don't think I'm going to able to make it


What a shame 

Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

oliviarussian said:


> Well to cap off a absolutely sh*t week I've come down with what Rosso had... I'm not feeling well at all, been up most of the night and am now de-hydrated and very light headed.... I've been putting off posting hoping that I pick up but in reality I don't think I'm going to able to make it


Oh no! Poor you 

we're going to miss you 

Hope you're feeling better soon xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> What a shame
> 
> Hope you feel better soon x


Will you apologise to everyone for me ...I hate letting people down!


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Oh no  get better soon OR!!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> Will you apologise to everyone for me ...I hate letting people down!


Of course.

You haven't let anyone down, these things happen x


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm on the train   

See you all soon xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope everybody has a great time 

Get well soon OR xxx


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

On the tube


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I think I might be about 10 mins late. 15 mins to Waterloo from here then I'm on the tube with no signal x


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Well to cap off a absolutely sh*t week I've come down with what Rosso had... I'm not feeling well at all, been up most of the night and am now de-hydrated and very light headed.... I've been putting off posting hoping that I pick up but in reality I don't think I'm going to able to make it


Hope that you'll soon be feeling better OR.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Today was a really lovely day  spent with really lovely ladies  it was so nice to meet you all and to see a couple of you again  I really enjoyed myself   

The staff in the pub were great   though we did get a few strange looks when we all got our cat food out and put it on the table   

I want to say a huge 'Thank You' to RF for organising today :thumbup: xx 

And a huge 'Thank You' to HB for arranging the lovely decorations, balloons and wonderful gift bags :thumbup: xx


Can't wait until the next get together


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

I knew you would have fun. I wish I had been there. Please let me know when the next get together will take place.

Now .... Where are the pics?


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Brit just FYI we are thinking the first Saturday of June for the next one 

Had such a great time today, huge thanks to RF for her organising and to HB for the decs and party bags. Can't wait for the next one


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Wow it sounds amazing 
Party bags?! You lucky things  Glad you all had a great time xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Don't you girls go to the London pet show? I think it's in May.

First Saturday of June would suit me fine :001_smile:


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Just home and I'm totally shattered! I think I'll use the tube to get around next time.

It was so lovely to meet you all, I had such a great time.

Thank you so much RF for organising and thank you HB for the wonderful decorations and gift bags. The venison treats are a big hit. I'll try the duck ones tomorrow.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> Well to cap off a absolutely sh*t week I've come down with what Rosso had... I'm not feeling well at all, been up most of the night and am now de-hydrated and very light headed.... I've been putting off posting hoping that I pick up but in reality I don't think I'm going to able to make it


Hi OR we've missed you. Hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello ladies, well I had a lovely afternoon and it was so nice to meet you all. Thank you for all the food and prezzies too. I'm looking forward to the next one. 

Special thanks to Clare for paying for me when I walked out and forgot to leave my money with someone! It's a good job I remembered in Primark and got back in time before everyone had left.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Just echoing both Sarah and JP.

What a lovely day  wonderful company  and it was so nice to put faces to names (well forum names, I'll never be able to remember the reals ones) 

The staff in the pub were brilliant and had down a great job decorating the table before handthough they did ask what it was all about :yikes:

I think I managed to say hello to everyone, but there are a couple of people I didn't get a chance to properly chat to and would have liked to.next time 

I seem to have a bagful of food  thanks everyone for bringing it, that was a success too 

Right, just a couple of pics and no names revealed, you all have to come to the next one 

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1133_zpso0fhhhzm.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1121_zpsvi6qcrvh.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1128_zpsvlyjtfdv.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1127_zpsvzjiuotq.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1138_zps7ogxtplz.jpg.html]


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hi OR we've missed you. Hope you feel better soon xx


I'm feeling a bit gutted to be honest as I was really looking forward to it 

I have not strayed far from me bed today and am still in my nightie... Starting to feel better and am going to try and eat something now!


----------



## GingerNinja (Mar 23, 2014)

Wow, looks like you had a great time 

OR, I hope you feel better soon xx


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

OR , so sorry you couldn't make it. I was looking forward to meeting you too. I had a Norovirus type bug a fortnight ago and it was awful. There will be another one xxx


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm feeling a bit gutted to be honest as I was really looking forward to it
> 
> I have not strayed far from me bed today and am still in my nightie... Starting to feel better and am going to try and eat something now!


You're gutted??? Lol! I was as sick as you hun I ate a whole bag of cadburys giant chocolate buttons to console myself. :001_rolleyes:
Looks like a great time was had by all! Humph!!!!!!
xxx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

huckybuck said:


> Just echoing both Sarah and JP.
> 
> What a lovely day  wonderful company  and it was so nice to put faces to names (well forum names, I'll never be able to remember the reals ones)
> 
> ...


Great photos HB :thumbup:



oliviarussian said:


> I'm feeling a bit gutted to be honest as I was really looking forward to it
> 
> I have not strayed far from me bed today and am still in my nightie... Starting to feel better and am going to try and eat something now!


We did miss you OR 

Glad you're starting to feel better  xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

What great photos :thumbup: Glad to see you all had a good time :yesnod:
I have spent my day shopping, present wrapping and baking in preparation for the descent of the hordes tomorrow but you have been in my thoughts throughout the day 
I do hope I will be able to join you next time.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm feeling a bit gutted to be honest as I was really looking forward to it
> 
> I have not strayed far from me bed today and am still in my nightie... Starting to feel better and am going to try and eat something now!


We did miss you OR  put the next one in the diary and I've promised I'll do a BBQ one afternoon in the summer too  O/H reckons sometime in July because it's the driest month where we live 



Soozi said:


> You're gutted??? Lol! I was as sick as you hun I ate a whole bag of cadburys giant chocolate buttons to console myself. :001_rolleyes:
> Looks like a great time was had by all! Humph!!!!!!
> xxx


Oh Soozi, we missed you too  you will have to see if you can make one of the next ones or I had a thought we could Skype you


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

glad you feeling a bit better O r, i ve had a virus 4 wks now 

you ladies all look so happy , the phrase " i ll have what she's having " springs to mind 

hope to make the summer get together


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Wow looks like a good afternoon! So sorry I couldn't make it! 

I recognise a couple of faces from FB, but I have no clue about the rest!! 
It's quite frustrating  I'll have to go to the next one


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> I'm feeling a bit gutted to be honest as I was really looking forward to it
> 
> I have not strayed far from me bed today and am still in my nightie... Starting to feel better and am going to try and eat something now!


Feel better soon OR! Hope your boys are looking after you xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

MollyMilo said:


> I recognise a couple of faces from FB, but I have no clue about the rest!!
> It's quite frustrating  I'll have to go to the next one


It's the only way you'll find out


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

You all look very happy and lovely on those pics, ladies :thumbup1:

I really hope to meet you at the next PF Get Together.


----------



## vivien (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi ladies. Looks like you all had a great time.  would of loved to have been there but I know I wouldn't of made it. Love the decorations  especially the black cat balloon. :thumbup::thumbup: . 

Viv xx


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jul 16, 2014)

If only we could have a northern meet up  would be lovely to meet you all. Looks like you had a great time


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh what lovely pictures of pretty smiley happy faces. 
I recognise a few but not many of them, will have to get Joy84 to put names to faces for me next time we meet up.


----------



## Ragdollsfriend (Feb 13, 2014)

Hello again,

Thank you all very much for coming I had so much fun and a good laugh. I'm very grateful for all the help I got from Sarahecp, HB and Lunabuma  And my kitties want to say thanks for lovely tins they received 

HB great pics! And your generosity and creativity is second to none :thumbup:

I'll be happy to start a new threat about our next PF London Get Together.

See you again soon xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh what lovely pictures of pretty smiley happy faces.
> I recognise a few but not many of them, will have to get Joy84 to put names to faces for me next time we meet up.


Hey that's cheating


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

huckybuck said:


> Hey that's cheating


do the participants not want their names online, I can understand if not.....but i really am curious as to who is who. Which one are YOU HB??


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

[/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1133_zpso0fhhhzm.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1121_zpsvi6qcrvh.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1128_zpsvlyjtfdv.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1127_zpsvzjiuotq.jpg.html][/URL[URL=http://s1292.photobucket.com/user/huckybuck/media/IMG_1138_zps7ogxtplz.jpg.html][/QUOTE]



Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Thank you all very much for coming I had so much fun and a good laugh. I'm very grateful for all the help I got from Sarahecp, HB and Lunabuma  And my kitties want to say thanks for lovely tins they received
> 
> ...


Had an amazing day, great company and great fun . Lovely to meet everyone and a huge huge thanks to RF for organising and to HB for the fab table decorations and party bags digging out cookie recipe  baking See you all in June 

Hope you're feeling better soon OR we missed you today and hope to see you next time xx


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> do the participants not want their names online, I can understand if not.....but i really am curious as to who is who. Which one are YOU HB??


I only recognized one person


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Paddypaws said:


> do the participants not want their names online, I can understand if not.....but i really am curious as to who is who. Which one are YOU HB??


We all agreedyou have to come to a get together to find out lol!!!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> do the participants not want their names online, I can understand if not.....but i really am curious as to who is who. Which one are YOU HB??


You know who I am


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The venison treats went down well with my boys :thumbup:

And I couldn't wait to use my cookie cutter  

Not cookies though, cat toast


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> The venison treats went down well with my boys :thumbup:
> 
> And I couldn't wait to use my cookie cutter
> 
> Not cookies though, cat toast


How cute are they! Well done Sarah! I can't bake to save my life but the toast idea is brill! All I need is the cutter!:biggrin5: XXX


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

Ragdollsfriend said:


> Hello again,
> 
> Thank you all very much for coming I had so much fun and a good laugh. I'm very grateful for all the help I got from Sarahecp, HB and Lunabuma  And my kitties want to say thanks for lovely tins they received
> 
> ...


I really am sad I couldn't make it over the ocean to meet up with you lovely people Hun but you did a fantastic job arranging it all and HB for the lovely decorations! Take a bow girls!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: XXX


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Aw looks like I missed a lovely fun meetup! Sorry I couldn't make it, was moving into a new flat near work (Kitties are staying at mum's but I will still see them most evenings, will just be nearer to work on 3 or 4 days a week!) Would love to come to the next meetup though, it looks really friendly and fun


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Soozi said:


> How cute are they! Well done Sarah! I can't bake to save my life but the toast idea is brill! All I need is the cutter!:biggrin5: XXX


Oh I can't bake either, so toast was the next best thing  



Soozi said:


> I really am sad I couldn't make it over the ocean to meet up with you lovely people Hun but you did a fantastic job arranging it all and HB for the lovely decorations! Take a bow girls!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: XXX


I really hope you're able to come over next year.


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

sarahecp said:


> The venison treats went down well with my boys :thumbup:
> 
> And I couldn't wait to use my cookie cutter
> 
> Not cookies though, cat toast


Genius Sarah :thumbsup::thumbsup:



Treaclesmum said:


> Aw looks like I missed a lovely fun meetup! Sorry I couldn't make it, was moving into a new flat near work (Kitties are staying at mum's but I will still see them most evenings, will just be nearer to work on 3 or 4 days a week!) Would love to come to the next meetup though, it looks really friendly and fun


It was really friendly and great fun TM I was nervous but sooooo no need  just friends , lunch , laughs and fun


----------



## alixtaylor (Jan 24, 2013)

Had such a lovely time! It was great to meet everyone and see those I've met before again. 

Thanks so much to HB and RM for organising everything and the amazing treat bags. Vivi couldn't get the salmon treats out of my hand quick enough!  

Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> You know who I am


Indeed I do...but you ( and all the others) are looking so glam I had to double check.  After all I am used to seeing you in Marigolds and cleaning gear  and here you all are looking GAWJUS


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> Indeed I do...but you ( and all the others) are looking so glam I had to double check.  After all I am used to seeing you in Marigolds and cleaning gear  and here you all are looking GAWJUS


Why thank you!  I decided to leave my wellies and fleece at home today!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

"what is in here?? It smells SO good"


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Buttons1 said:


> Why thank you!  I decided to leave my wellies and fleece at home today!


I would hazard a guess that you were not surrounded by an aura of TomCat pee today either.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

alixtaylor said:


> Had such a lovely time! It was great to meet everyone and see those I've met before again.
> 
> !


oh good, I thought I recognised you in the line up.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Such lovely photos of all you wonderful cat people having fun.

I am SOOOOO jealous!!!!


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> And I couldn't wait to use my cookie cutter
> 
> Not cookies though, cat toast


Brilliant idea  Clever girl!!! and glad it worked properly!!!

Looking forward to seeing some decorated cookies from any bakers out there as well!!!



Buttons1 said:


> "what is in here?? It smells SO good"


So pleased they like what's on offer Buttons - it was a shame I didn't get to chat to you more today, but hopefully next time


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Paddypaws said:


> I would hazard a guess that you were not surrounded by an aura of TomCat pee today either.


Ha ha! I don't think so but my fellow lunch mates might have thought otherwise!

I still cringe when I remember reaching out to shake Joy84's hand, forgetting that I was still wearing plastic gloves (probably) covered in cat poo!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Buttons1 said:


> I still cringe when I remember reaching out to shake Joy84's hand, forgetting that I was still wearing plastic gloves (probably) covered in cat poo!


I meant when I met her at TSP, not today!


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

huckybuck said:


> it was a shame I didn't get to chat to you more today, but hopefully next time


I know, I was really sad that we didn't get to chat either. We'll have to try to sit closer together next time


----------



## Reets (Feb 19, 2014)

It looks like you had a fab time - love the cat toast!

What a glamorous bunch you all are!

Love to meet up in the future, but can't do the first sat in June unfortunately, so maybe later on.


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

Had such a lovely time today ladies everyone was so friendly and to think it was nervous! No need to be at all. Can't wait till the next get together. Thank
you to RF for arranging the get together and to HB for the lovely party bags the cats love the treats. 
Update for those who new my mum is home now with a broken elbow and badly hurt knee but is more shaken up than anything xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

clairescats said:


> Had such a lovely time today ladies everyone was so friendly and to think it was nervous! No need to be at all. Can't wait till the next get together. Thank
> you to RF for arranging the get together and to HB for the lovely party bags the cats love the treats.
> Update for those who new my mum is home now with a broken elbow and badly hurt knee but is more shaken up than anything xx


Your poor mum  sending lots of get well wishes and hope she recovers well and quickly xx


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

Sorry I did not get to post last night but a 3am start had me beaten. I got in about 6.30 and it was straight into pyjamas and cat cuddling mode!

Thank you so much to Ragdollsfriend for arranging the meeting and for the beautiful treats Huckybuck, the tables looked amazing. I did also feel a little bit nervous but it certainly didn't last long, it was so lovely to meet you all and to put a few faces to names.

Claire I hope your mum is much better soon! 

Look forward to future meetings


----------



## clairescats (Feb 13, 2014)

sarahecp said:


> Your poor mum  sending lots of get well wishes and hope she recovers well and quickly xx


Thank you xx


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

huckybuck said:


> Hey that's cheating


Ooops! Just told PP who everyone was and then read this ...
Next time I need advanced warning if I'm meant to be keeping secrets :devil:

Thank you all for a lovely afternoon <sorry I was late! :blushing:>.
Lovely to meet/see you all 
Special thanks to Ragdollsfriend for organising this meet up and huge thanks to HB for all the decorations and goodie bags- you are AMAZING :001_wub:

Claire, hope your Mum feels better soon!
OR sorry you couldn't make it, would be lovely to see you again, hope you're better soon too!

Editing this post for the third time <I'm a bit tired today ...> to say thank you for great pics HB 

And for the fourth time to say thank you Monika for the Jackson Galaxy book!
My Mum is very happy that it's in Polish :thumbup:


----------



## Susan M (Feb 20, 2013)

Aww it looks like you had an amazing time! 
You all look lovely in the pics, so you should identify yourselves obviously


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Clairescats - sorry to hear your mum has broken her elbow. That sounds painful  I hope she has a speedy recovery.

Sarahecp - I have just tried Dylan with the VC Kangaroo and he LOVED it  I knew as soon as I saw the consistency and smelt it that he'd like it. He loves really soft wet pate rather than coarse, dry ones like LK and Encore. I have frozen half the tin to try in a few days as it was a big 400g one and I like to try things gradually because of his sensitive tummy. 

I put a tiny bit down for Millie and she looked at me like I was stupid! She hates all wet food though and only likes raw. It was worth a try. I was stupid enough to think that there might actually be one food that they will both eat. Thanks again.


----------



## Citruspips (Jul 6, 2011)

What lovely photos, you all look so nice! I'm glad you had such a good time, course the rest of us are all busy, no doubt, doing our best miss Marples and trying to figure out whose who.


----------



## Samara (Nov 2, 2014)

It was a fab day  Thank you to Ragdollsfriend for organising it and to Huckybuck for the goody bags 

It was lovely to meet you all. I'm just sorry I didn't get to chat to you all. I struggle in groups (due to my PTSD) but there was no way I was going to miss it and I'm so glad I came along.

My daughter pinched the cat coaster as soon as she saw it but I made her promise to make some biscuits using the cutter and will post pics when she does. Kai says yum yum and thanks for the treats. He does love duck


----------



## Joy84 (Nov 21, 2012)

Phoebe was tucking into the Vet Concept today- thanks Sarah :thumbup1:

HB, I nicked your pics and posted them on PF on facebook- hope you don't mind


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Citruspips said:


> ...course the rest of us are all busy, no doubt, doing our best miss Marples and trying to figure out whose who.


Ha ha, good luck!!!! My pre conceived ideas of what people were going to look like were mostly proved wrong 



Joy84 said:


> HB, I nicked your pics and posted them on PF on facebook- hope you don't mind


Of course not


----------



## jumbu (Jun 14, 2013)

I just wanted to pop in and say I'm so sorry I couldn't make it (and for not getting in touch). I'm still sworn of PF until things calm down a bit but to give some context as to why I wasn't there: work was insane... I'm a teacher and we had ofsted in (for those that don't know that is the most stressful thing that can happen in teaching). I ended up working an 85 hour week and completely burning out... I would have been horrendous company. I had meant to come but it looks like you all had a wonderful time.


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

Glad you are still popping by and it would be lovely to see you at the next one if you're around  Hope things are calmer now...


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

The photos look absolutely lovely. I love the balloons


----------

